# Char Drywalls first complete project in Fresco Harmony



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I really wanted to train these guys in some copasity but they weren't having it. I had a talk with them about using larger pool trowels to save some time. Char is still two coating and sanding everything. Even the contractor and myself are telling them it's unnecessary.
This project took 30 color packs of Gallery Pearl, and around 7 gallons of sealer. Total material cost with mud is under $1200.00 or .10-.15 per sq ft. Char charged around 10,000 or 1.00 per sq ft for Fresco Harmony. His guys will be on this project about 8 days. Still too long but very fast for their first one.
They're starting the next one this week. The key is to sell the builder on the process. They'll love the price point and you'll make lots of money. It took awhile to convince Char. Convincing the builder was really the key.
www.frescoharmony.com


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Damn, here's the video


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Is that 10000 for hang, tape and coating with fresco. The painters here who follow me charge 3400 for about 7000 sqft all labor no material. Thats a quick spray of primer then they finish paint by roller and I also think the do the banisters


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

10,000 feet of board. They're charging around 1.00 per sq ft for Fresco Harmony. Yes I agree painters get too much. Isn't ir time the drywallers made some extra money?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Im going to buy a couple different colors and make samples how big should the samples be is 2by2 good enough


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Corey The Taper said:


> Im going to buy a couple different colors and make samples how big should the samples be is 2by2 good enough


I make all my spray on samples using 2x2 squares. Hand textures I cut down to 4x4 once dried.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

This set lives in my van. Nothing sells Fresco Harmony like samples. 2 x 2' is a great size. These are 21 x 16". I can get 18 sample boards out of a sheet of Rock. I make lots because clients are always asking to keep, share, etc. I use 3/8 rock to cut down on weight but they're still heavy. I'll say this, I rarely use the color chart. 5 out of 6 clients will choose one of the ready made samples I show. Current colors I'm carting with me in order of popularity...
Minor Sand
Hidalgo Brown
Copper Mountain
Gallery Pearl
Westbrook Tan
Nelson Sage


----------

